# Tempestade Tropical Lorenzo (Atlântico 2013 #AL12)



## Afgdr (21 Out 2013 às 23:42)

Formou-se a 12ª tempestade tropical da temporada no Atlântico, a Tempestade Tropical Lorenzo. Tem ventos máximos sustentados de 64/65 km/h. Poderá aproximar-se do arquipélago dos Açores, mas se afetar a região provavelmente será já uma depressão tropical.



























Estas são possíveis rotas indicadas por alguns modelos.


----------



## Afgdr (23 Out 2013 às 02:35)

A Tempestade Tropical Lorenzo fortaleceu um pouco, mas não deverá intensificar-se mais nos próximos dias. Desloca-se para Este com ventos máximos sustentados de 80/81 km/h.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Out 2013 às 02:14)

A Tempestade Tropical Lorenzo enfraqueceu um pouco e deverá perder mais intensidade nas próximas horas à medida que se desloca para Este (E) e depois para Nordeste (NE). Tem ventos máximos sustentados de 72/73 km/h.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Out 2013 às 01:05)

Lorenzo é agora uma *remnant low*.


----------



## Kamikaze (25 Out 2013 às 04:42)

Restos mortais do _*Lorenzo*_ voltam a dar sinais de vida nas últimas hora.


----------



## Chingula (26 Out 2013 às 00:42)

Kamikaze disse:


> Restos mortais do _*Lorenzo*_ voltam a dar sinais de vida nas últimas hora.



Na minha opinião, as quantidades elevadas da precipitação ocorridas em algumas zonas de Portugal Continental, ficaram a dever-se ao elevado conteúdo em água precipitável da massa de ar que, proveniente da depressão tropical (ex- Lourenzo), foi encaminhada, na direcção da Península Ibérica, pela circulação da depressão que se localizou a Norte dos Açores...


----------

